# Just a few thoughts about the photography forum...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

The board's really slow tonight so I thought I'd take a minute to stir the pot a bit. I've received some PMs from different folks here lately that the forum has become more about hardware and less about imaging. To some extent this is a natural progression as the people who shoot more invest more in equipment and with the expense that comes with it, it's only natural to want to justify the investment.

Being a member of this group that's dropped (way) over $1,000 on equipment this year, I'd like to reinterate to all of the newer members to the board that you don't need to spend $1,000 to take a decent photograph. If you feel you do then we need to talk.

Beginning tomorrow *I am rededicating myself to the image*. My posts will again contain narratives of the shoot, my opinions of the end result what worked and what didn't and the shots will have exif information as well. As always I want to increase the quality and diversity of what I'm shooting and that keeps getting harder and harder to do.

I hope you all have a great weekend and don't forget to participate in the monthly contest and project at the top of the board. Good shooting to you :cheers:


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I like your thinking, Rusty. I think I am one of the hardware buying guilty parties.  I've been investing in gear that will help me shoot sports, and it has been costly to say the least. And I still have a wish list that is even more costly. But, I have regained some of that expense by selling prints so that has been helpfull. Having the ability to shoot baseball, softball or football at night is expensive.

I have a couple of ideas for the 100 paces contest. I hope to work on that tomorrow.
Mike


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

We had this very same discussion two or so years ago on one of the dpreview boards. It's just the way things are was the final determination. 

Some folks are gear heads and like to talk about that stuff. Some others will be shooting the elite in pro gear and won't mention a peep about it.

For me, I like the gear talk because it lets me see what folks are doing with the best and what they are doing with what they have. At the sizes we post images here, the differences in quality of glass and bodies is hard to discern until we really start pushing the limits of what our respective equipment can do. 

I think there is where the gear discussions become relevant. If you're going to be shooting sports of your kids inside or generally pretty poor lighting, you can benefit from seeing the strengths and weaknesses of the variety of point and shoots and DSLR's we have represented here. You'll see 8000 megapixels get beaten down by a better high ISO 5.1 megapixel camera and come to understand what you personally need to be doing in order to get the quality of images you want to produce.

Somewhat related to this is that I've had a few PM conversations regarding what kind of lighting I use and the people were surprised what I was using. One person mentioned that they thought I was using much more sophisticated equipment than they could readily afford which turned out to be not true in the least. I only have a pair of Speedlights and some plug in 110-V e-Bay strobes. Nothing fancy there at all. 

In fact, with a little ingenuity most of my shots could be replicated with lighting that would be less than $60. Folks just don't seem to know that those screw-in strobes and even the SB-800 Speedlights can be triggered with the on-camera flash of any old point and shoot. Now biting off the price tag on a SB-800 can be a bit much when the camera you're shooting is under the cost of the flash-gun, but it can lead you to much better photo opportunities and you'll always be able to resell the 800 for a good price.

In summation, I feel the gear talk definately has it's merits especially when applied to how the image was created. From that, a person with less sophisicated gear can create images they might have thought were beyond their capabilities, and learn along the way.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Equipment is at least half the interest to me or I wouldn't own 50 old manual lenses and 4 different bodies. Talking about images is important but so is the stuff you use to capture the image. 

One thing that might be fun to see more of are the details of the post processing done to our pictures. That could be pretty useful to everyone. 

Also agree if you think just a little and take the time to learn what your camera can do, a $125 point and shoot can get you some worthy images...


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

In most "Photography" forums, there are separate sections for equipment such as cameras, lenses, accessories, etc. Then there are separate sections for images and critiques as well. Our little 2Cool forum, which I thoroughly enjoy, only has the one section. It's only logical that you see posts on all of the different subjects, and not just images. I was lucky enough to have the opportunity to purchase a new camera. I am greatful and excited to get the chance to use it and just like sharing my excitement. I think most people are that way. If someone is presently unable to get a new toy that they might want, I understand that. I want a 600mm lens but can't get it. However when you are able to get it, I fully expect to hear about it so I can share in your excitement and hear about your experiences with it as well. It may help me make a decision myself on a particular piece of equipment. Believe me. If that day ever comes when I can get a 600mm lens, you guys will be the first to hear about it!
As for posting more images, I would love to. I just have not been able to get out to shoot much due to that silly thing called my job. I will try and change that as soon as possible.
Now everyone, take whatever camera it is that you own, along with whatever lens you have attached, walk outside 100 paces from your door, take a picture of something, and enter our monthly contest. There should be more particpation in this thing and it concerns me. Get busy.
James


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

As I research my entry into photography I see that I will be traveling through three areas:

1. What do I buy to get started. I've already found that to be confusing as there are so many excellent choices. I am now focusing on what I can built on to the basic camera to improve it's versatility.
2. Once I've bought the camera I am sure I will be focused on getting the maximum out of my choice. By that I mean how do produce a good picture...the mechanics if you will.
3. After I've selected the camera, and begun the life long pursuit of shooting a better picture, I am sure I will want to learn all the post picture taking processes. 

I am still on step one! My mind boggled with all the information available...I appreciated the advise I've received here...so I hope that the forum won't get so far away that you can't answer questions from us "newbies". 

I am inspired by your work and hope to someday produce something worthy of showing and telling how I produced the picture.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I agree with everyone on this subject. Being pretty new to the DSLR world, I asked a ton of questions before purchasing my D40. I would have never thought I would pay the price seen on these cameras, but you know what, I dont have any regrets in doing it. It relaxes me and it allows me to capture some awesome shots. I raced R/C cars since 2002 and let me tell you, That is a expensive hobby! There are a couple lenses out there I would love to have, but at the price they will have to wait. Did I need a $200 flash? Maybe not, but if it allows my pictures to come out even better, I'm all for it. I love hearing the feedback from everyone here as it helps me to learn the do's and dont's. With that being said, I think the forum is fine the way it is. Like James said, grab your camera, get outside, and take some pictures!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

The Photography Forum, as the best I can recall, was originally establish to discuss photographs. Not equipment. Of course, as pointed out above, the group has grown into equipment discussions also. And some people are gear heads, some are not and enjoy the end result. You cannot get the end result with out the equipment. And we get more and more "new" photographers wanting information. And all groups need new blood so to speak. The only solution that I can see that would satisfy both subjects is; sub-Forums. Just like the RC Forum. The great thing about this group is the relative low incident of hostile discussion. (Don't recall any.) That makes a mods job very easy.

As I see it we need two things to continue to grow. A volunteer to head an Equipment sub-Forum and someone to petition Mont for the creation of such.

Any one else agree?

Off course Mont would have to agree to hosting a sub-forum and I do believe a moderator will have to be appointed (see Webster's definition of volunteer). Moderators would have to have permission to move posts to the proper forum and work with each other.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I just want to thank all of you for helping me learn about this great hobby. I still have a long road ahead of me. I've asked some pretty silly questions. Your patience is greatly appreciated. Sure there's photography forums out there but being that I started with 2Cool I feel as if I'm talking to family here. 
I enjoy reading about the gear people have out there.
Also how can I learn about certain equipment such as lenses, lights, tripods, etc if we don't talk about it? 
Getting a clean sharp picture is very important to me. 
With that being said, if it wasn't for some of you correcting me I probably would've had a thousand more photos set on the wrong Exposure Compensation amongst other wrong settings. Grayfish, I think you pointed that one out to me. Thanks again.
To sum it all up, One of the great things about 
Freedom of Speech is just that. 2Cool is the greatest!

Sandy


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I have been a member of 2 cool for a little over 3 years. Best part about it other than the information you receive is, The majority of the users are local folks. I know nearly everyone on the R/C side and now it's time to start meeting some of you. I know there are a couple in the Texas City area such as Sandy and Dave. I think it would be a great idea if alot of us members could arrange a picnic at a big park somewhere. We could all bring a dish of some sort and just hang out and exchange tips and ideas. And take some pictures of course


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Well said Rusty.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hmmm. Interesting discussion.. What sets this group apart ( other than our civility) is the broad range of discussions on every single day. 

I belong to a couple of other groups that are broken down by specific topics.. I get far less out of those groups, than I do here. The group here is SO diversified. Please don't fix it, because it isn't broken. regards, Rich

p.s. getting out and shooting more is the answer to anyone's ills. I haven't shot much since arriving in the Frozen North, but will do more as summer finally arrives. regards, Rich


----------

